# Odema? Swelling?



## CharleyWheeler (Aug 3, 2017)

Does anyone have any experience of swelling in the feet and ankles? 
I've ruled out blood clots, as it's in both legs. 

I can feel it from my thighs, all the way down, it being especially bad in my ankles and feet.
I can press it, and leave a large indent, so it's an accumulation of water (I think..)

I just need to know how to get rid of it, as walking it becoming difficult.


----------



## pav (Aug 3, 2017)

Are you on any blood pressure medications as with myself I find they cause my legs and ankles to swell up?


----------



## CharleyWheeler (Aug 3, 2017)

pav said:


> Are you on any blood pressure medications as with myself I find they cause my legs and ankles to swell up?


I'm not, although for a week I've been taking one aspirin every morning?


----------



## pav (Aug 3, 2017)

As far as I know asprin does not cause a problem, but worth looking at the about this medication paper that comes with it to see what side effects asprin has.


----------



## grovesy (Aug 3, 2017)

You need to speak to your Doctor if it is difficult to walk.


----------



## Ljc (Aug 3, 2017)

Yes it's best to see your gp.


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 3, 2017)

As soon as you can. If I had symptoms like that I'd be off like a shot to the docs. Can I ask why you've been taking an aspirin a day?


----------



## Ditto (Aug 3, 2017)

I always have it. Doesn't bother me until I get the elastic bands round the ankles feeling, that's nasty. I need to walk more. I take an aspirin a day too.


----------



## khskel (Aug 3, 2017)

You're not on steroids are you?


----------



## CharleyWheeler (Aug 4, 2017)

khskel said:


> You're not on steroids are you?


Nope, nothing like that. x


----------



## CharleyWheeler (Aug 4, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> As soon as you can. If I had symptoms like that I'd be off like a shot to the docs. Can I ask why you've been taking an aspirin a day?


Unfortunately, I can't get to see her until thw 23rd August D: 

And I take it becuase: "Daily *aspirin* therapy reduces risk of subsequent heart attacks in patients with a prior history of a heart attack, coronary artery disease (like atherosclerosis), or risk factors for developing coronary artery disease."

Apparently diabetes increases the risk of heart disease, so I'm trying to protect myself.


----------



## CharleyWheeler (Aug 4, 2017)

Ljc said:


> Yes it's best to see your gp.




Earliest she can see me is August 23rd :/


----------

